# Snakes that look like Vipers but are not



## Leon1980 (May 13, 2010)

I have had Viper boas before




They were interesting

Is the only Australian snake that looks like a Viper, a death adder?




Cheers

L


----------



## shaye (May 13, 2010)

*** is that first one thats amazing especially the colour :O


----------



## Jonno from ERD (May 13, 2010)

G'day Leon, 

Death Adders are the most morphologically similar Australian elapids to vipers. We have a few species that are similar to Death Adders too, such as _Echiopsis curta _and the two _Denisonia's_. 

Cheers


----------



## Asharee133 (May 13, 2010)

pit viper i think


----------



## Leon1980 (May 14, 2010)

pit viper! well spotted.
I love the viper physiology, but not the lethal bite!


----------



## Leon1980 (May 14, 2010)

Hmmm
Bardicks don't really do it for me
Looks like I am getting some death adders.
I do miss my copperheads though. A lot. These were great fun and cheap (compared to corn snakes and boas) in the Euro market.


----------



## mojo73 (May 16, 2010)

Viperine snake (Natrix maura)









Asp Viper (Vipera aspis)





Both snakes occur within the same ranges.


----------



## Snake_Whisperer (May 16, 2010)

Asharee133 said:


> pit viper i think



Gumprecht's Green Pit Viper (_Trimeresurus gumprechti)_ to be exact.


----------



## Sdaji (May 16, 2010)

Death Adders are definitely Australia's most viperine snake, but as Jonno says, Bardicks are also very viperine. I didn't have any idea just how much until I saw my first Bardick in the flesh, and I was utterly astounded by how much they reminded me of arboreal vipers. Very, very cool little snakes. They're no Death Adder, of course! In the early days there was actually speculation that Death Adders were true vipers.


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (May 16, 2010)

way out off topic 
but that green pit viper just looks grumpy 
it made me laugh hahah


----------



## Leon1980 (May 18, 2010)

Viperine snake (Natrix maura)

ok. i need one. are they aussie?!


----------



## Leon1980 (May 18, 2010)

_*Natrix maura*_ is a viperine water snake of the genus _Natrix_. The viperine snake is found in rivers and lakes in south western Europe and it also lives in north western Africa. This non-venomous, semi-aquatic, fish-eating snake was given its name due to behavioural and aesthetic similarities with sympatric adder species.

bollocks!


----------



## Leon1980 (May 18, 2010)




----------



## mojo73 (May 18, 2010)

Leon1980 said:


> _*Natrix maura*_ is a viperine water snake of the genus _Natrix_. The viperine snake is found in rivers and lakes in south western Europe and it also lives in north western Africa. This non-venomous, semi-aquatic, fish-eating snake was given its name due to behavioural and aesthetic similarities with sympatric adder species.
> 
> bollocks!



Used to catch them in France when I was a kid. It was fine catching them when they were down by the river or in it but you had to be careful when looking for them in the dry stone walls along the roadside as that was the area they shared with the Asps.


----------

